

Facebook Working on “Facebook at Work”, to Challenge LinkedIn, Google Drive - mwc
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/db8722bc-6d10-11e4-b125-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3JGVAqlXi

======
general_failure
An intranet Facebook would be great.

